
New Relic in 2012 - nfm
http://newrelic.com/2012
======
tokyonoise
Pretty amazing. Excelling in technology and application is not enough to rise
up and attract investors. New Relic does a great job deservedly advertising
themselves as well.

------
ville
Somehow the low information density makes this presentation very difficult to
consume. It looks very pretty, but three lines visible at a time on 1440x900
resolution? I just kept scrolling to the end quickly, desperate to get some
kind of big picture what this is about.

